# Normal greys



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pics of normal greys please*

LUCKY


Lucky is 12 weeks here

If you got a normal grey tiel please put pic on here


----------



## melodiesoflife (Oct 18, 2010)

*Avenger and Pumpkin*

Avenger and Pumpkin


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=664755&l=a0d4d35355&id=1682277395

this is mister a few days after i got him. that was about a month ago but it's still the best photo i have of him. he's a bit bigger now but not much. the vet reckons he won't get any bigger now anyway. 

sorry tryign to do this picture thing lol is a facebook link okay?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The link is fine and he looks so adorable


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

thankyou  he's my baby


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Diego and Peaches


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

*Bella*

Bella


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

*Pavarotti*

Pavarotti


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

I have a Normal grey too...........i just can't load a pic . My little guy is 6months old i have had him for 2 months now, since having him he has started getting more yellow in the face as it was a very light yellow now he just looks beautiful. Oh i will have to give it another go at loading a pic


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have a normal grey, but I am beginning to wish I did! Everyone's tiels are just lovely!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

they are so pretty mine will probably end up looking like that because i'm pretty sure he's a male and he's pearled so he will lose all or most all his pearling. the only difference is that his tail is all yellow and it looks like he dragged the tips in ink almost lol


----------

